# Leveling my zeon zoysia



## Rhinoceros5 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello all! I attempted to level my zeon zoysia last weekend, knowing it's late in the growing season to be doing so, and I'm nervous that it won't recover. The reason for wanting to level is because I can't cut below 1.5" without major scalping issues. First thing I did was cut it way too low, basically scalping the entire yard, then aggressively dethatched with a thatch take, then core aerated and top dressed with sand and compost. I didn't like the compost so only did sand for front strip. I have since been watering and put down a fair amount of starter fert. Any input on how to better my chances of recovery would be greatly appreciated! I'm also including a couple pics of my back yard to see how the front looked before I started.


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

In my short experience with Zorro (I'm thinking it behaves quite similarly to Zeon), I would think it would take a little while to come back from something that aggressive. If I had to guess on my lawn, maybe a month to a month and a half to have some nice green coming through. Probably a little late in the season, but my money's on it coming back nice before dormancy!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I see you're in SC. Everything has slowed down once the low +high temperature of the day is under ~150 in atlanta.

I wouldn't advise throwing any more N at it ...its not as needy and too much, esp in the fall can push brown patch etc...you dont ever want that. Getting it once will make you paranoid  2-3 lb per 1000 tops yr.

I can't offer much in terms of solutions at this point. My opinion would be to try, as hard as it may be, is to let it be. Keep leaves and debris off and sun is your friend.

I like your approach in general, applied in june.


----------



## Rhinoceros5 (Sep 7, 2017)

scarlso2- that's what I'm hoping! I need to educate myself on the all the different types of zoysias, like zorro, that are similar to zeon because when I try to search for zeon specific info I don't get as many results. It seems the most common that I have seen are empire and emerald.
Jayhawk- I definitely got greedy not wanting to wait till spring, and of course the the first morning after I completed it there was a chill in the air, but I will definitely take your advise and leave it alone. I really like the low + high temp tip!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

We all learn one way or the other. Zoysia is a tough beautiful grass but just slower when it comes to recovery but it will come back. Just be patient!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Seeing green shoots?


----------

